# Zippered HR10-250 failed to upgrade to 6.3a



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

Help me please.

I tweaked my Zippered HR10-250 (with 2nd 250GB drive added before Zippering) so it could make calls over USB-ethernet and download and install the updated software.

I did this by removing the bogus routes in rc.sysinit.author, removing updatesoftware=false from bootpage, and setting DEBUG_BOARD=true in rc.sysinit

I forced a call earlier this week and 6.3a showed up in MFS. I forced a call today and got "Restart Pending". So I rebooted.

Now I'm stuck in a reboot loop, and I don't know what to do about it. Help!

I go from "Welcome. Powering up..." to "Almost there..." to "Preparing service upgrade..." the almost immediately back to "Welcome. Powering up..."

Here's the serial console output:

```
CPU revision is: 00005430
FPU revision is: 00005410
Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.
Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.
Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Thu Jun 15 12:51:31 PDT 2006
Determined physical RAM map:
 memory: 07e30000 @ 001d0000 (usable)
Initial ramdisk at: 0x80184000 (308467 bytes)
On node 0 totalpages: 32768
zone(0): 32768 pages.
zone(1): 0 pages.
zone(2): 0 pages.
Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200
Monotonic time calibrated: 81.01 counts per usec
Calibrating delay loop... 161.38 BogoMIPS
Contiguous region 1: 12582912 bytes @ address 0x80584000
Contiguous region 2: 2097152 bytes @ address 0x81184000
Contiguous region 8: 23068672 bytes @ address 0x81384000
Contiguous region of 37748736 bytes total reserved at 0x80584000.
Memory: 90932k/129216k available (1220k kernel code, 38284k reserved, 68k data, 64k init, 0k highmem)
Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
Checking for 'wait' instruction...  unavailable.
POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX
PCI: Probing PCI hardware
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A
ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
tyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4
Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039
Initializing RT netlink socket
Starting kswapd
Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled
ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A
ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
hda: WDC WD2500LB-55EDA0, ATA DISK drive
hdb: Maxtor 6Y250P0, ATA DISK drive
ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87
hda: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63
hdb: 490234752 sectors (251000 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=30515/255/63
Partition check:
 hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11[M] hda12 hda13[M]
 hdb: [mac] hdb1 hdb2 hdb3[M]
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
PPP Deflate Compression module registered
NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0
IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP
IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)
ip_conntrack version 2.1 (1024 buckets, 8192 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.
RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
Freeing initrd memory: 301k freed
VFS: Mounted root (romfs filesystem) readonly.
Running as /linuxrc - autoscan!
Loading signatures file
3690 valid entries loaded
Scan /mnt
Scan /mnt/lost+found
Scan /mnt/bin
Scan /mnt/etc
Scan /mnt/etc/hotplug
Scan /mnt/etc/mempools
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageA_PreKickstart
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageB_PostKickstart
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageC_MediaInitialization
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageE_PreApplication
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageF_ApplicationLaunch
Scan /mnt/etc/rc.d/StageG_PostApplication
Scan /mnt/etc/tivoconfig
Scan /mnt/etccombo
Scan /mnt/lib
Scan /mnt/lib/modules
Scan /mnt/opt
Scan /mnt/opt/tivo
Scan /mnt/sbin
Scan /mnt/tvbin
Scan /mnt/tvlib
Scan /mnt/tvlib/data
Scan /mnt/tvlib/data/apg
Scan /mnt/tvlib/data/dishpointing
Scan /mnt/tvlib/firmware
Scan /mnt/tvlib/firmware/cdc
Scan /mnt/tvlib/firmware/prism2
Scan /mnt/tvlib/font
Scan /mnt/tvlib/font/dtvcc
Scan /mnt/tvlib/idl
Scan /mnt/tvlib/itcl3.2
Scan /mnt/tvlib/misc
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2107-V90
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2107-V90/ram
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/P2109-V90/ram
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433/C
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2433/C/AT
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434/B
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2434/B/AT
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2456
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2456/D
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/patches/Si2456/D/AT
Scan /mnt/tvlib/modem/utils
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/apg
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/encoding
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/http
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/http1.0
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/msgcat
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/opt
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/reg
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcldom
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/base64
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/cmdline
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/comm
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/counter
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/crc
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/csv
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/des
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/exif
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/fileutil
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/ftp
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/inifile
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/log
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/math
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/md4
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/md5
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/md5crypt
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/mime
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/multiplexer
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/report
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/sha1
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/struct
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcllib/uri
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tcltest
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tclxml
Scan /mnt/tvlib/tcl/tv
Scan /mnt/platform
Scan /mnt/platform/etc
Scan /mnt/platform/etc/hotplug
Scan /mnt/platform/etc/mempools
Scan /mnt/platform/lib
Scan /mnt/platform/lib/modules
Scan /mnt/platform/sbin
Scan /mnt/platform/utils
Scan /mnt/platform/utils/DeviceList
Scan /mnt/var
Scan /mnt/proc
Scan /mnt/install
Scan /mnt/dist
Scan /mnt/mnt
Scan /mnt/mnt/cdrom
Scan /mnt/initrd
Scan /mnt/dev
The filesystem seems to be OK
Scanner main is done
VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.
Trying to move old root to /initrd ... okay
Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed
Starting rc.sysinit
Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts
Scanning for configuration files
Loading tivoconfig.o
Invoking startup scripts for:
    platform 'phoenix'
    implementation 'Series2'
    implementer 'TiVo'
Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist
Activating swap partitions
Adding Swap: 131064k swap-space (priority -1)
Loading core system drivers
Loading fpga.o
Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1
Loading i2c_Series2.o
Loading ircatch.o
Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1
Checking for Kickstart panic signal
Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
Inode 2054, i_blocks wrong 614 (counted=610).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2059, i_blocks wrong 312 (counted=302).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Inode 2058, i_blocks wrong 2278 (counted=2268).  Set i_blocks to counted? yes

Fix summary information? yes

/dev/hda9: 332/32768 files (4.8% non-contiguous), 9154/131072 blocks
Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.
/dev/hda9: clean, 332/32768 files, 9154/131072 blocks
/dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
Mounting /var
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
Cleaning up files in /var
Checking space in /var
Mounting initial environment
Starting logging daemons
Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
Loading input section drivers
Loading oslink.o
Loading cobra.o
cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x12
Loading output section drivers
Loading brcmdrv-rb.o
Linux BCM7020 STB interface: version 510082104
******** versionInfo->major is 2 ********
Using dual-tuner HD client priorities
Changed Broadcom output format to 4801
Broadcom DVI colorspace set to RGB
Loading si9190.o
Splash the screen
Bound Hdmi Semaphore to name
PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
Remote control is  TIVO
MFS partition on  /dev/hda10
Loading Phoenix dssapp
Look for debug board
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Jun 15 2006
Loading Phoenix ATSC tuner daemon (AtscTunerD) ...
Loading Phoenix atscapp
Loading irblast.o
Loading ideturbo.o
/tvbin/atscapp: ATSC (Hpk-Enabled OsServices-Enabled) Interface Version 0.7, compiled on Jun 15 2006
Loading fan.o
<InitInputs> Found a total of 2 inputs.
<InitInputs> got 2 ATSC inputs.
2004 probe
Loading therm.o
Loading TvBus router
Updating system clock
Time set to: Thu Sep 28 20:55:15 2006
<InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #1 already opened, fileId = 8
Enabling local route
Setting TCP keepalive parameters
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES
<InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #0 already opened, fileId = 9
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES
Checking for additional disk
Start fan control
First temperature parameters set:
  Terminal temp: 71
  Critical temp: 62
  Logging temp: 60
  Target temp: 50
  Lowest fan speed: 7
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Starting TvLauncher
Waiting for launcher to start.
Launcher is running.
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Checking for database conversions
Found binding for the hdmi semaphore
PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349
Illegal read at 00000014
do_page_fault #2: sending signal 11 to convert-db(147)
$0 : 00000000 fefefeff 00000005 5eee8005 00050010 00050010 7fff67e8 7fff67e0
$8 : 02a90d00 80808080 000000f0 00000001 00000001 87016d30 00000001 00000000
$16: 00050010 00050010 7fff67e8 00000000 00000000 00000002 5eeec2d0 00010014
$24: 00000000 02a25fd8                   02adda50 7fff6718 00010012 0046a848
Hi : 00000000
Lo : 00000022
epc  : 0046a848    Tainted: P
Status: 80019413
Cause : 00000008
       800bfb90 800bfbac 800c3e74 800c41c8 800c605c
       0046a848 0046a7e8 0046ae74 00d07c18 009ac9e4 009ac738 009ac438 009ac49c
       009abe80 00710d8c 0069d620 0074bf44 006e0274 0201455c
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread convert-db <147> strayed!
pc 0x46a848 status 0x80019413 cause 0x000008 bva 00000000 hi 00000000 lo 0x000022
R00 0x00000000  R01 0xfefefeff  R02 0x00000005  R03 0x5eee8005
R04 0x00050010  R05 0x00050010  R06 0x7fff67e8  R07 0x7fff67e0
R08 0x02a90d00  R09 0x80808080  R10 0x000000f0  R11 0x00000001
R12 0x00000001  R13 0x87016d30  R14 0x00000001  R15 0x00000000
R16 0x00050010  R17 0x00050010  R18 0x7fff67e8  R19 0x00000000
R20 0x00000000  R21 0x00000002  R22 0x5eeec2d0  R23 0x00010014
R24 0x00000000  R25 0x02a25fd8  R26 0x7fff6150  R27 0x00000000
R28 0x02adda50  R29 0x7fff6718  R30 0x00010012  R31 0x0046a848
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
  tcd 1
  hpk Series2
  build b-firefly-takehome @246170 2006.09.21-0850 release-mips []
  pack 6.3a-01-2
  read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp
  read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6
  read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6
  read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
  read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1
  read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so
  read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so
  read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so
  read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
  read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so
  read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so
  read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so
  read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2
  read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so
  0x0046a848 0x0046a7e8 0x0046ae74 0x00d07c18 0x009ac9e4 0x009ac738 0x009ac438
  0x009ac49c 0x009abe80 0x00710d8c 0x0069d620 0x0074bf44 0x006e0274 0x0201455c
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread convert-db <147>: unexpected signal 11
flushing ide devices: hda hdb
Restarting system.
```


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

maybe bad sectors on the HDD?


----------



## gfb107 (Jul 16, 2001)

I've been running SpinRite overnight. It's about 80% complete now, but it hasn't detected any unreadable sectors yet.

As I was browsing the /dev/hda7 file system last night, I got an error message (which I should have written down) about an ext2fs failure to read an inode.

I discovered that there is no fsck on the PTV boot disk, so that's when I decided to run SpinRite.


----------

